# netbook selbst konfigurieren?



## baronvonvestholm (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Ich Plane mir demnächst ein neues Netbook anzuschaffen da mein jetziges zum langsam ist (single core atom) und ich viel schreibe und daher ein tablet nicht besonders geeignet für ist. Theoretisch braucht es kein netbook sein doch sie sind so schön klein und günstig

Aber diese Fertigen sind nicht das was ich brauche, denn:

- Ich will unbedingt eine SSD
- Windows hab ich schon

Gibts eine seite wo man die dinger selbst Konfiguieren kann?


----------



## Combi (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: netbook selbst konfiguiren?*

schau mal bei schenker rein,oder one..combat computers,da kannste selber konfiguRieren...


----------



## combatIII (26. Mai 2013)

Hawkforce.de, deviltech.de, mysn.de, one.de ich glaub dann gibt's noch notebookguru.de am besten einfach googlen ach ja Alienware die kosten dann aber ordentlich!Hab grad erst gesehen meintest ja netbook naja zum selber konfigurieren haben die alle glaub ich als kleinste Variante nen 14" .Und das wird auch teurer als n normales Netbook aus'm MediaMarkt natürlich haste auch mehr Leistung.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: netbook selbst konfiguiren?*

die haben alle erst ab 13 zoll, hab wieder an eine 10.9 zoll gedacht


----------



## combatIII (26. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub das wird eher nix.


----------



## Abductee (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: netbook selbst konfiguiren?*



combatIII schrieb:


> Ich glaub das wird eher nix.


 
Absolut.
In einer humanen Preisklasse ist ein AMD E2-1800 eine gute Wahl.
SSD kann man selber nachrüsten, ist keine Hexerei.

Ich hab zum Beispiel das hier und bin für den gebotenen Preis sehr zufrieden damit:
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E135, E2-1800, 4GB RAM, 320GB, FreeDOS, schwarz (NZV63GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du noch etwas warten kannst, die neuen AMD Jaguar`s werden in der Preisregion auch super werden.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: netbook selbst konfiguiren?*

ASUS Eee PC X101CH-BRN001U braun (90OA3PB42111A02E339) Preisvergleich | Deutschland - Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich

wie isn der so? weil 200€ währe doch super


----------



## Abductee (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: netbook selbst konfiguiren?*

Unterhalb eines E-350 würd ich kein Netbook kaufen.
Die Atoms sind einfach viel zu schwach. Der AMD ist zwar von der CPU auch nicht stärker, die GPU reißt dich aber in vielen Sachen wieder raus.
1080p, Internetbrowser, etc..

Ein 6-Zellen Akku sollte es schon sein.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: netbook selbst konfiguiren?*

was bekomm ich für mein altes? Samsung N120 2gb ram, 1x 1,6ghz Atom. (Akku 12 Zellen 1/2 Jahr alt Defekt)


----------



## combatIII (26. Mai 2013)

Was war den der Neupreis?Mt defektem Akku vielleicht 100,- 120,-€.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: netbook selbst konfiguiren?*

250€ Mediamarkt 4 Jahre alt


----------



## Railroadfighter (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: netbook selbst konfiguiren?*

Von Mysn.de gibts das A102 mit 11.6 Zoll, dieses ist seit das Alienware M11X eingestellt wurde vollkommen Konkurrenzlos. Hat normale 35W CPUs, eine GT650M (aber nur in der DDR3 Variante, die ist deutlich langsamer als die mit GDDR5) und einen 2.5 Zoll Slot mit 9.5 Millimeter Bauhöhe.
Für eine anständige Kombo mit SSD musst du aber ca. 900€ ausgeben, dafür gibts in den ausgewachsenen Notebooks deutlich mehr Leistung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: netbook selbst konfiguiren?*

Wie viel du für das alte bekommst: 
Ich denke aber kaum, dass du mehr als 100 bekommst.
Schätzungen sind eigentlich auch nur im Marktplatz erlaubt.

Eine Seite, bei der du ein günstiges 10-12" Netbook selbst konfigurieren kannst, wird es wohl leider nicht geben.
_
EDIT: Hast du mal bei Notebooksbilliger geguckt?
Wirlklich viel konfigurieren kann man zwar nicht, (wie auch, die CPUs werden in Netbooks meistens verlötet) aber eine SSD kann man sich einbauen lassen.


Aber eine SSD selbst einbauen ist auch kein Problem, der danach übrigen HDD kaufst du ein externes USB 3 Gehäuse und freust dich über eine neue externe. 
Wenn du noch etwas warten kannst, dann warte auf jeden Fall auf Netbooks mit den neuen AMD APUs. Wenn nicht, dann nimm halt eines mit einer aktuellen APU.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: netbook selbst konfiguiren?*

ich kann noch warten, ich hab ehh noch nicht das geld zusammen und mein jetziges funktioniert ja noch. Aber 900€ Ist für einen Schüler zu viel. Ich geb max 350€ für ein netbook aus

100€ für mein altes Ist find ich voll okay!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. Mai 2013)

Mit SETFSB die Kiste auf 2,1 GhZ zu übertakten währe auch ne Lösung .. Meiner rennt wie Drecksau ( ASUS 1005PE) , währe ne SSD drinne dann währe er noch nen Ticken schneller (:
Schau mal ob es bei dir funkt (:


----------



## baronvonvestholm (27. Mai 2013)

SETFSB gibts nur für windows, oder?


----------



## baronvonvestholm (31. Mai 2013)

HP 650, Pentium 2020M, 2GB RAM, 320GB (H5K65EA) Preisvergleich | Deutschland - Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich


----------



## baronvonvestholm (1. Juni 2013)

ist das gut?


----------



## Grabbi3 (1. Juni 2013)

Wie wäre es mit dem hier : Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E130, Pentium 997, 4GB RAM, 320GB, FreeDOS, schwarz (NZU8DGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hat ne super Qualität ist recht schnell und eine ssd lässt sich einfach nachrüsten.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (2. Juni 2013)

319€ Währe mir ein bisschen zu viel.

Das Netebook das ich gepostet hatte, ist doch eig. auch von der grafikeinheit gut da es ein ivy ***** pentium ist, oder?

HP 650, Pentium 2020M, 2GB RAM, 320GB (H5K65EA) Preisvergleich | Deutschland - Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2013)

Nur weil es eine 22nm-CPU ist darfst du aber nicht darauf schließen das es eine HD3000 oder HD4000 beinhaltet.
Die CPU hat eine HD2500 die deutlich schwächer ist als eine HD3/4000.

Benchmark: Intel HD Graphics 2500 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Ich würd an deiner Stelle wirklich auf AMD`s Jaguar warten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Juni 2013)

Ich würd auch auf Jaguar warten. 
Falls du das nicht kannst, HD-Videos sollten drin sein.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (2. Juni 2013)

aber die Jaguars gibts bestimmt nicht unter 400€, oder?


----------



## Superwip (2. Juni 2013)

Du kannst dir nicht erwarten das ein leistungsfähiges Gerät billig ist.


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2013)

Die Jaguar CPU`s werden vermutlich in der gleichen Preiskategorie liegen wie die Intel Atoms.
Also günstiger als die Pentiums und die Celerons und viel günstiger als ein i3.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (2. Juni 2013)

wann kommen die denn?


----------

